# Creationist zoo under attack from humanist "freethinkers"



## Peairtach (Aug 27, 2009)

Article from the Telegraph

Noah's Ark Zoo in creationist row - Telegraph

Meanwhile ''Desperate'' Dawkins the Wildest Atheist Cowboy in the West(ern World) launches his new book to explain evolution simply, with an article in _The Times_ explaining an aspect of science on which creationists and evolutionists are in harmony - as with many areas of science - that the variety of dogs we have today is a product of artificial selection by intelligent human designers. 

He seems to be going for the softly-softly approach - at least for him - this time.

http://entertainment.timesonline.co...inment/books/book_extracts/article6808173.ece

Ah. I see even _The Times_ has decided to move it to its entertainment section already.


----------



## Prufrock (Aug 27, 2009)

I do find it more than slightly amusing that a body which identifies itself by the name of an ideology (e.g., British Humanist Association) would make the following statement without feeling extremely embarrassed:

"We believe it is inappropriate that they should support establishments that seek to urge ... ideological beliefs upon people in these ways." 

There was a quick, massive disconnect for me in reading that.


----------



## JennyG (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw that article too. It didn't look to me as if the complainers had much of a case legally to do any more than complain.
I hope I'm right.


----------



## dr_parsley (Aug 31, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> Ah. I see even _The Times_ has decided to move it to its entertainment section already.







Prufrock said:


> "We believe it is inappropriate that they should support establishments that seek to urge ... ideological beliefs upon people in these ways."
> 
> There was a quick, massive disconnect for me in reading that.



You were connected whilst reading an article concerning Dawkins? 

I was amazed earlier this year when my lifelong atheist and communist father-in-law winced at the mention of Dawkins' name and said how much of an idiot he was and how he didn't understand the first thing about religion! If even unregenerate people can see it how does this guy get airtime?


----------



## JennyG (Sep 1, 2009)

I was debating a few months ago with a vehemently anti-Christian evolutionist and began by assuming his agreement with Dawkins, but he dissociated himself in no uncertain terms. Straws in the wind?


----------



## Skyler (Sep 1, 2009)

> British and Irish Association of Zoos and Aquariums director Miranda Stevenson said: ''I find it extraordinary that an organisation that I thought promotes free thinking appears to want censorship.''







JennyG said:


> I was debating a few months ago with a vehemently anti-Christian evolutionist and began by assuming his agreement with Dawkins, but he dissociated himself in no uncertain terms. Straws in the wind?



Dawkins is a somewhat more consistent atheist than most--he doesn't hold to the laws of logic. He may say he does, but that's just him rejecting the law of non-contradiction.

Many of his colleagues are rightly uncomfortable with this development and so distance themselves from his rabidly illogical argumentation.


----------



## JennyG (Sep 1, 2009)

> Dawkins is a somewhat more consistent atheist than most--he doesn't hold to the laws of logic.


hahaha, I love that.

I think the guy I was debating with objected mostly on (as it were) stylistic grounds to Dawkins' shrillness and general intolerance, which he thought gave atheists a bad name.
Either way,- anything that tends to undermine his credibility can't be bad.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 1, 2009)

They can't do anything but complain. Noah's Ark is a privately owned zoo, and a fine one too.

The owner was on national radio friday night, and he did well even though they smeared him as an idiot. Even when he denied the charge against him, they just repeated it and left him no time to reply. Poxy liberal state media.


----------



## busdriver72 (Sep 8, 2009)

How about a sign at the entrance that says:
"Notice: You are entering a privately owned zoo whose owners see and believe in a powerful Creator that made all things. You will be exposed to these creationist beliefs at exhibits in this zoo. If such beliefs offend you, you are under no obligation to enter this property. Entering this property indicates you are aware of what you will see and that you have chosen to expose yourself to it. Thank you."


----------

